# Fluidized Purigen Reactor for Eheim 2213 (or larger)



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Excellent! 

Out of curiousisty, do they make a smaller micron filter? The combo of the Purigen plus micron filter is awesome for water polishing.


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Hey James,

They do have lower micron sizes. These tend to restrict flow though. 30 micron plus purigen will go along way to keeping the water pretty clear.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

If only it wouldn't pull all my tannins out. I would be all over putting one or 2 of these together!


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Hey Craig - you're right. The tannins would be history! What are you keeping?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

billb said:


> Hey Craig - you're right. The tannins would be history! What are you keeping?


SE Asian Biotope with 31 Betta Albimarginata. You can see pictures if you follow the link in my sig.

Craig


----------



## Cryptocoryne (Sep 3, 2010)

Where did ya find A 2 and 3/4" diameter by 5" pleated polypropylene filter cartridge?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

This is a super nifty build!

What did the project cost all together? (Forgive me if it's in your build thread I haven't gotten to it yet... going there now...)


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome. I love Purigen and hate the same things you do. I have 3 bags in my 2215. I notice I get way better results and instantly seen results by putting one bag in my AC 20 and put that on the tank. Meaning, the other bags are basically not working much at all.

I am going to try this, the best part is the work is very little. Good use of everyday products, I don't mind getting my hands dirty but it's always better when something just works.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I know it is bumping and old thread but any reason not to get the one with the pressure relief valve this would make it much easier to get the cannister off to service the filter. Looking around now for the parts and I see I can get it either with or without the pressure relief valve.


----------



## Koro-chan (Mar 30, 2012)

Reactor question. Modeling after this reactor; Can I convert my H.O.T. magnum with micro filter? The design flow looks the same but am I going to have a tank full of purigen?


----------



## Koro-chan (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok, so I am awesome! The HOT magnum reactor works better than the home depot parts reactor. Which all costs the same because I opted for the GE clear housing ($38) plus pvc parts and filter pack came to $65.31 

I built a reactor to be powered off my SunSun 303B, but the flow was severely restricted. The housing drops diameter to 1/4 inch from a 5/8th inch tube. So I did a little parts swap with filters and now my tank is kicking so much ass! 

Connected the Biowheel from Magnum to my SunSun canister and turned the HOT magnum ($58.12 amazon) into a Purigen reactor.


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

can you show some pics of this? did you just add the micron filter and pour the Purigen around it?


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

billb said:


> Well I promised to do his when I posted the larger version and I finally got the parts and some time.
> For those who didn't see the first thread, https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/104573-diy-purigen-reactor.html
> 
> I wanted to find a more efficient way to use Purigen with my filter systems. The "bag" approach tends to channel flow around the exterior and I would always end up with some dark regions and lot's of white purigen that hadn't been exposed to impurities.
> ...


Just wanted to drop in and say thank you for this post. I put together a Purigen reactor tonight with a 10" clear housing. Easy as pie to hook up and get running. Nice thing is that if I ever need to medicate I can swap out to an activated carbon cartridge. roud:


----------



## kest874 (Jun 27, 2018)

What's going on with the ACE bucket?


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

kest874 said:


> What's going on with the ACE bucket?


I wondered if anyone would mention that haha. It contains a bunch of volcanic rock for bio media. Going to build a filter pad holder for that section similar to another members setup soon.


----------



## WetLeaf (Oct 14, 2017)

Botia dude said:


> So I'm curious as to what happens when you unscrew the clear plastic part of the reactor to access the filter cartridge and the purigen.
> 
> I'm under the impression that the water will now just drain out of the newly created void until the lines are empty or the clear housing is place back on.
> 
> Really want to use this myself but right now think maintenance is going to be complicated unless you can tell me why water doesn't come rushing out when the housing is removed


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

WetLeaf said:


> Botia dude said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm curious as to what happens when you unscrew the clear plastic part of the reactor to access the filter cartridge and the purigen.
> ...


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

How do you clean the Purigen without losing it?

I had a DIY fine-mesh pouch, but the granules would slowly work their way through and I'd lose media over time.

Since then I've been buying the prepackaged "packets" for 75g tank; they are much easier to work with. They do get dirty on the outside faster, but its easy to mash the pouch and mix the beads up. I'm not sure this is the most effective way, but the beads do get black over 1-2 months so I know they are working.

If anyone knows of a pouch that has a fine enough mesh to hold all the granules, please let me know so I can go back to buying large quantities. I think any mesh that is fine enough to contain the granules would greatly limit water flow.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

ChrisX said:


> How do you clean the Purigen without losing it?
> 
> I had a DIY fine-mesh pouch, but the granules would slowly work their way through and I'd lose media over time.
> 
> ...


The plan is just to disconnect the filter housing and dump the whole thing upside down in a bowl, swish the cartridge around and remove it. Leaving behind the purigen and some detritus. Then dump some bleach in and soak the purigen per Seachems instructions. 

Seachem's "The Bag" or any bag that is 200 microns or less will hold the purigen well without it coming through. If the bag gets old it will get more porous. The reason I did this is that I have a DIY sump without any place in it for a bag that will get water completely passed through. Most of it is sitting in the folds of the pleated cartridge so I'm getting far more effective use of the purigen. If it just becomes a big mess to recharge it then I'll just discard and replace the cartridge and purigen every time. 

https://aquarium.bulkreefsupply.com/reefing/200-Micron-Filter-Bags

Those are similar to what I bought as I didn't care for the Seachem bags.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Botia dude said:


> The plan is just to disconnect the filter housing and dump the whole thing upside down in a bowl, swish the cartridge around and remove it. Leaving behind the purigen and some detritus. Then dump some bleach in and soak the purigen per Seachems instructions.


How do you separate the bleach water from the media? You can't just dump it; you need to have some sort of strainer.

Personally, i would just put the purigen loosely in a bag wrapped around the filter. I think it would be more effective than a tightly packed pouch, and it would be easy to recharge.


----------

